# Garden Patio Table/Chairs



## Arvi (Apr 11, 2007)

We need to get a new 6 seater table and chairs. Wife wants a Rattan set but I'm not sure how they would last outdoors and I am favouring wood. I'd probably get a cover for them for protection.

Anyone recommend any sets. I often think you get what you pay for but with it being outdoors shall I go cheaper with the mindset it will need replacing after a few years?

I like the look of this set but haven't had the chance to go check it out in person:

https://www.wyevalegardencentres.co...ley-6-seater-garden-furniture-set/p0920023803


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

We've had the plastic style ratan ones and they've lasted over 5 years no covers.

Wood is nice but a mega pain to keep nice.

Went to a nice pub the other day and they had composite tables and seating, expensive but looked like it would last a lifetime.


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

When we had our garden done in 2009 we bought an eight seater wooden table set and a rattan set, which included 2 sofa style shairs and a low table. Neither have been covered properly and left out in all weathers. The wooden table has since been painted cream and looks super nice still. The rattan set gave up the ghost after 6/7 years. Areas inside just started to rust away and it couldn't be rescued. We did cover the wooden table the first year we had it, but it got damp and mouldy inside, so never used it again. Instead it justs get wet (I do top up the paint each year though). As much as I like the ratten sets, personally I would go wood.


----------



## Droppedit (Dec 2, 2017)

robertdon777 said:


> We've had the plastic style ratan ones and they've lasted over 5 years no covers.
> 
> Wood is nice but a mega pain to keep nice.
> 
> Went to a nice pub the other day and they had composite tables and seating, expensive but looked like it would last a lifetime.


Agree with every word!


----------



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

Arvi said:


> We need to get a new 6 seater table and chairs. Wife wants a
> I like the look of this set but haven't had the chance to go check it out in person:
> 
> https://www.wyevalegardencentres.co...ley-6-seater-garden-furniture-set/p0920023803


We have something similar apart from the table top which is perferatef metal. It's about 5-6 years old. It's uncovered outside during g the summer and stored in the shed during the winter. I recently re stained the table ..it's still solid but the woodwork was starting to get a bit scruffy...


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Rattan is a bit chavvy in my opinion. A good way to determine if something is chavvy is to see if Argos sell it 

Over 10 yrs ago we bought a Royal Garden Classic table & chair set from John Lewis, it was expensive but its been fantastic. Left out all winters and still looks great. I see they don't sell that brand anymore but they are still available..

https://www.royal-garden.co.uk/collections/classic.html


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

LeadFarmer said:


> Rattan is a bit chavvy in my opinion. A good way to determine if something is chavvy is to see if Argos sell it
> 
> Over 10 yrs ago we bought a Royal Garden Classic table & chair set from John Lewis, it was expensive but its been fantastic. Left out all winters and still looks great. I see they don't sell that brand anymore but they are still available..
> 
> https://www.royal-garden.co.uk/collections/classic.html


I've seen those in Argos lol


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

If going wood, my advice would be to get the heaviest highest quality you can afford. 

My parents have a set (table, chairs, parasol, park bench) and you can only lift one chair at a time. The two seater bench needs two people to lift it. God knows what they paid for it, but my dad cleans and oils the wood each year and it looks as good as new after well over 10 years.

I went relatively cheap and bought a wood set for a couple of hundred quid and neglected it. After not many years the table ended up down the tip, two chairs broke and two now live in the shed down the allotment. We bought a cheap metal set for the patio to replace it (and some cushions for the chairs) which I have to rust treat and paint with cream hammertite every year.


----------



## Peirre (Jun 29, 2015)

I wouldn’t mind getting one of those big pub style wooden bench tables


----------



## Oldsparky (Jun 18, 2014)

We have an aluminium set. I think was branded as Jamie Oliver. It needs cushions but seems pretty indestructible 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Just to re-word, my Ratan set are Aluminium and Ratan, which may be harder wearing than some.

They are a set from: http://www.gardenfurniturelondon.uk/shop/thomas-sanderson/


----------



## Arvi (Apr 11, 2007)

Cheers guys, still undecided as to what to go for, but on the plus side closer to getting something cheaper in the autumn bargains !


----------



## Bazsm (May 6, 2011)

We bought a nice quality heavy wooden set from John Lewis back in 2002, it’s been left out and had no maintenance or painting for 15 years but last year I had to do some running repairs as the wood and bolts have stated to break/warp. Thinking we’ll have to start looking for a replacement over the next year but I guess we’ve done quite well given very limited maintenance. 

I think we’ll buy similar next time but maybe look after it a bit better.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

